

The 4-hour Work Week: A Biased Review - adib
http://cubic-m.blogspot.com/2011/09/four-hour-work-week-book-biased-review.html

======
markmccraw
Just another guy selling hopes and dreams to people who won't achieve them.
I'm all for "lifestyle design" and think that it's not unreasonable that some
people will be able to willingly create a lifestyle that allows for lots of
free time, traveling or other desirable things.

However, the idea that just anyone is going to be able to sell shitty diet
supplements online and work four hours a week while banking tens of thousands
of bucks a month is highly improbable. Also, anyone want to bet that Tim
Ferris is a workaholic who just classifies 95% of his business as stuff he
enjoys so much it isn't work?

